# How do you get a DWA License??



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought this might be a good sticky for the new forum!!

So does anyone know how to obtain a DWA License? Any terms and conditions? Would be good to get some experiences on here too!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only rule is...

You have to apply to your local council.

The actual rules, guidelines, costs, and difficulty to obtain vary hugely from county to county.. from places where it is nigh on impossible to get one, where places you can get one for £80 and almost no questions asked.

It's a bit like postcode lottery really.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> Thought this might be a good sticky for the new forum!!
> 
> So does anyone know how to obtain a DWA License? Any terms and conditions? Would be good to get some experiences on here too!


Are you still in stockport? they dont hand out dwa licenses too easy, but hand out pet shop licenses with dwa entitlement very easily


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Mansfield district council £160

Posting this up to try and get an idea of variation.

Mason


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Are you still in stockport? they dont hand out dwa licenses too easy, but hand out pet shop licenses with dwa entitlement very easily


nope back in Hackney. I'll call them tomorrow and get a price up for a bit more of an idea how much these prices vary!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a list of all the councils somewhere, I believe Newport is over £3000


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I believe Newport is over £3000


bloomin eck £3000????

just out of interest what do the fees cover?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bugger all, just the application you then have to pay the vets inspection and public liability insurance


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

damn i can imagine the liability ins. being a bit...the livefoodsuk forum is making a list...no mention of my local council though


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

there was a talk on this in May.
Nerys is compiling a list too.
I'm afraid it didnt cover my council nor Jenna's lol.

Are those fees basically annual? or pemanent.
And do vet inspections happen so many times a year or what? 

I'll find out the fees for Barking and Dagenham for you.


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

There are most councils and costs on here Read Rules

Nick


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fees are annually for the license. If you add the liability insurance in with your home insurance then it works out a LOT cheaper (my friends do this through the PRU).


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

The posting of other reptile forums on here is not allowed i'm afraid.

Fangio. You don't happen to know the fees of Barking And Dagenham do you?
Lol.
are the vet visits annual? or something?


Somewhere on here Nerys has made a list.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/33678-dwa-3.html


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

There are also other 'costs' to be taken into account.

In some cases (well most) it invalidates your life insurance and makes it quite difficult to get insured.

Not a problem for most people on here probably, esp the "I wanna cobra, just gotta wait till I move out" crowd but for those with mortgages etc it's a biggie.

Mason


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> There are also other 'costs' to be taken into account.
> 
> In some cases (well most) it invalidates your life insurance and makes it quite difficult to get insured.
> 
> ...


Good point, AIG do still cover you though, their accident and life cover does include venomous exotic pets, acts of terrorism and extreme sports - they claim to be the only company who pay out on all 3.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Good point, AIG do still cover you though, their accident and life cover does include venomous exotic pets, acts of terrorism and extreme sports - they claim to be the only company who pay out on all 3.


 
Thanks for the pointer, will check them out.

Mason


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ooo • Chelmsford Borough Council - £213 + vets ima get me a pet tiger oo and a giant panda!


----------

